# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  Say Something Positive to the Person Above You

## CaduceusGUILT

A neat little forum game that provides positive reinforcement! Very self-explanatory: post something positive to the person above you. This can be anything positive you've observed from the member during your time here.  ::D:

----------


## L

I have tried to bet your high scores in the arcade but you have too many - go you

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

I've only ever spoken to you once directly on the other site, but from what I gathered you are a very nice person and are aiming to become a nurse (or already am I, I forget). Society always needs more nurses! Kudos!  :Hug:

----------


## L

Can I ask who you are sorry?

Your blogs are very interesting to read

----------


## Chantellabella

You sound like a very interesting and positive person. I read your "about me" section on your profile and I love your attitude about getting over the past. We have photography as a hobby in common. Cool!

----------


## Skippy

^ Kay, yer one of the sweetest people I've ever known. =]

----------


## Matty

Is an incredibly strong and integral person. Lots of respect.

----------


## Matty

Has been a very supportive friend over the last 12 months. Thank you

----------


## RawrJessiRawr

Has always been a friendly and nice fellow, good personality and huskys are awesome.

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

^ Is a very good friend and very compassionate to others. Love you!  ::

----------


## Cam

A very friendly and ambitious guy!

----------


## Coffee

Such a cute baby photo! And also you like Dexter, so that's awesome.

----------


## SmileyFace

Pretty funny person. Very lovable and dorky  ::D:

----------


## jsgt

^  Surprised the heck out of me with a very warm welcome to this site. Thanks!!

----------


## L

You have a quote on you profile - it is really good and thought provoking

----------


## cmed

Pleasantly positive outlook on things, very kind

----------


## Chantellabella

You definitely must have a sense of humor with that avatar!

----------


## L

You have a cool customised profile

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

^ Likes penguins, therefore is cool. 8-)

----------


## FracturedMoonlight

Lives in outer space  :;):  and seems like a really sweet, thoughtful, and intelligent person

----------


## L

Love your user name

----------


## Ont Mon

Has a cool Irish accent and is very friendly  ::D:

----------


## L

I love your avatar - did you draw it yourself?

----------


## Ont Mon

No unfortunately (drawing skills are worse than a 2 year old) , it is a good avatar though  ::D:

----------


## rapidfox1

Ont man. I get it. It sounds like ant man and your avatar is an ant man. What you've created is what I like.  ::):

----------


## Topper

I just read your thread about using libraries for exposure.  I like your ideas, I've tried that before it's a good one

----------


## Chieve

Okay because I spent so much time on the first one, I needed to make a 2nd one, only because technically, your above me trooper, but I don't want to get rid of rapidfox1 either, so I would just add it here. anyways trooper, just type @trooper to find where I started talking about you.

@rapidfox1

Hey! Welcome to the new forums!

I see you just came here, and came from another site, I figured it was *** so I am going to base a lot of the stuff of you from there, since you donât have much hereâ¦

Is that you in the avatar photo? If it is itâs a really cool pose/photo of you! And I think your Galasinao thing is cool and creative, also gives me the impression you are also very intelligent reading the description. I am also sorry for your loss L





> There's always going to be people who can do things better or worse than you. So instead of caring if someone is better than you at something, just continue to do whatever you can do.



You seem to give good advice. I completely agree with you on this. 





> For those of you who are struggling in life, what you have to do, as Chris Hedges says, is "Stand up, pick up your cross, to keep moving."



You seem to be strong mentally. Which is more than I can say. Both pieces of advice youâve given seem to show a strong mentality, which is more than I can say for myself. I always struggle getting over things; it takes a lot of time for me to move on. So far, I think you are better off than a lot of people here, because people always stress about what others think about them and care and let it bother them, even I doâ¦





> You shouldn't join the military. Not because of your size but because if there's ever a war (There could be a war with Iran), it can have a bad effect on a person. You could get post traumatic stress disorder.
> Read about it.
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0001923/ 
> Plus, the wars that involve western governments and corporations, are not about freedom, honor, glory, but there are about obtaining oil and it supports the military industrial war complex.
> 
> The Military-Industrial Complex is a phrase used to signify a comfortable relationship between parties that are charged to manage wars (the military, the presidential administration and congress) and companies that produce weapons and equipment for war (industry). To put it simply, the Military-Industrial Complex is described as an all-too friendly relationship that may develop between defense contractors and government forces, where both sides receive what they are perceivably looking for: a successful military engagement for warplanners and financial profit for those manning the corporate boardrooms. It can be viewed as a âwar for profitâ theory.
> The idea of war for profit is nothing new in the realm of human history and can be traced back centuries earlier where arms races and the power of navy ships ruled an empireâs reach. The arms race between the European powers of France, Spain and Britain could arguably be a primal version of todayâs modern so-called military-industrial complex. The idea was that a country must build up and maintain a ready military - the largest in the world at that - to remain a world power. Centuries ago, such a military was necessitated to protect aggression from neighboring countries. These days, an invasion of the American homeland may seem ridiculous and contrary to the building of a global community founded in trust and respect. Others might argue differently.
> Read more about it.
> http://www.militaryindustrialcomplex...al-complex.asp
> ...



I can definitely say youâre intelligent. You seem to be able to give detailed information on things such as this. Damn, I suck at history, and you seem to know a whole lot more than I can say for myselfâ¦





> I'm trying to fix my fictional story. I'm thinking of who the main characters should be, creating new characters, and taking certain characters out. I have writer's block at the moment.



Itâs pretty cool youâre writing stories at the age of 17. Youâre probably a really creative person. I kind of want to read one of your stories. You seem like someone who can write interesting stories, knowing about your knowledge about history, you told some interesting things in the quote about the military.

I like how a lot of your posts are about helping people. I am reading through a lot of the things you posted to people, and you seem to be a genuinely helpful person who seems to have a lot to offer. You also have a good sense of reality, which is good. A lot of people receive many deceptive brain messages, which obviously sucks. even I do

There is so much I can say because I went through only the first page of your posts, but you seem to be such a great guy. To sum everything up, I think you have a good mentality with a good sense of reality and you seem to be helpful and intelligent, and I think itâs cool how you seem to give a lot to offer. It seems all your posts are about giving advice, and usually those posts requires a lot of reading and understanding, so itâs good you can me empathetic as well. I want to say so much more, because of how helpful you are, and how easy it is to see how such great of a guy you really are. I am reading through some of these and although this was kind of implied by the helpfulness, Iâll just add you seem to be very supportive.





> I'm still in high school. Even if I fit the description of the loser (No friends and not out going), I don't consider myself one.



Again with the strong mentality. And to be honest, your not. I donât consider anyone a loser for now having friends or going out. You seem to be a great guy and I like how your willing to help others. I doubt youâre a loser, and if you tried to make friends, I bet you would make plenty to be honest, I donât see why people wouldnât so far, you seem like youâd be a great friend.

Seeing as I only got into a little bit of page 2, I bet there are so much more good qualities I can add on. I am looking at your profile and I just want to add one or two more things.

I think itâs cool you want to be a writer, I definitely want to see some things you have written, I would also like to see some drawings.

I like how your turn ons arenât really about people, but about doing something, such as reading a book, hearing good news, etc. and I think itâs cool red is your favorite color, itâs mine as well. And I like how one of your turn ons are anaimals, I love animalsâ¦speaking about foxes, I have pictures of red foxes, I posted it on *** awhile ago, would you wanna see the link? To be honest, im not looking at the photo, but I think, off the top of my head, they are reddish brownishâ¦

also I love your turn offs. I love how your against a lot of forms of prejudice, and I think its kind of cool you hate pornography, a lot of guys look at porn, and I think its cool to find someone who isnât obsessing over naked girls or something and doesnât even let that cloud their mind.

@Trooper





> Hi Chelsey, Welcome to ***, Glad to have you as a member.  
> 
> I don't have kids, But i can understand that you do not wish to deny your children the social interaction and a more fulfilled life that everyone needs and so richly deserves. Especially at such a young age, As we risk passing our fears on to the next generation though our negative thoughts and over protection.
> 
> Welcome again, And wish you all the best in overcoming your SA.  
> 
> Trooper



Iâve been scrolling through some of your posts and you seem to be helpful, I just chose this one as an example. Itâs nice you are trying to understand someone and try to give advice to people.

You also seem to have a good sense of humor as well J





> I'm single, Have been for the last eight years. I would love a relationship, But not to sure if i am ready for one yet. SA is pretty much gone, Or it's the lowest it has ever been, Ever. But i need to gain a lot more confidence and get over a lot of my shyness, I think, Before i contemplate pursuing any kind of relationship.
> 
> Trooper



Nice job on getting over SA  ::):  I think you can definitely do it! From what I can see so far, you seem to have a sense of humor and be willing to help others which is great. And I think it's cool your not stressing over a relationship yet, its nice to know your not in any rush.

I saw another post similar to this, and again, I think you have a lot of potential to make friends and get into a relationship J I hope your anxiety improves soon!





> I actually find women that are sweaty after a workout quite attractive  , And I'm pretty sure that there are quite a few other guys that also find this quite attractive too.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I actually think it wasn't enough.  
> 
> Ok, I guess i should brace myself for well deserved slap.  
> 
> <Back on topic>
> ...



I think your turn on is kind of cool! And amusing  :Razz:  Anyways, I think itâs nice that you try to push yourself into getting better. Itâs nice you remain positive, I hate when people stay negative and think they have no potential.

Haha I also think itâs nice that you donât think with your penis, it can cloud your thoughts a lot of time, and itâs nice you donât let it get in the way.

Anways, I am going to sum this up saying I see you have a good sense of humor, you seem to be helpful, and seem to have a good head on your shoulders with a clear mind. I think you have a lot of potential and I hope you will gain more confidence so you can get those friends and date youâve been looking for.

----------


## Secretly Pretentious

Oh, wow! You really put a lot of time, effort, and thought into your positive feedback. I'm extremely impressed, Chieve. That's wonderful of you and it shows a lot about your character. Very thoughtful and ambitious to find all those quotes. You sure know how to make somebody's day.  

I also really like your avatar picture. Is it a picture of you, a picture you took, or something you found?

----------


## Fallen18

Is a very kind person I believe  ::):  also has a very pretty name. Anddddd I love pon and zi! Cute avatar :3

----------


## Monotony

Is a funny and friendly person who is enjoyable to talk to.

----------


## Fallen18

Has a trophy fancy  :;):  but is also funny and nice to talk too.....anddd has a adorable cat! :3

----------


## Koalafan

Being a fellow scott pilgrim fan instantly gets cuper cool status  :Tongue:

----------


## Fallen18

Haha being in a band makes you pretty cool yourself I must say mister  :Tongue:  plus you do like Scott pilgrim also so bumps you up even higher on the super cool scale. Like super super super extraordinarily fantastically cool lol I can't think if any more words to describe how awesome you are. that's how cool you are  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

> Haha being in a band makes you pretty cool yourself I must say mister  plus you do like Scott pilgrim also so bumps you up even higher on the super cool scale. Like super super super extraordinarily fantastically cool lol I can't think if any more words to describe how awesome you are. that's how cool you are



You are someone who I'm really glad to have met. You're kind, sincere, funny and very supportive of others. You're also a very good friend to so many people. I think what I like most about you is your honesty. Honesty can be a rare gift sometimes and you do it with grace and compassion.

----------


## Fallen18

::  aww thanks that's one of the nicest compliments I've ever received. I like the fact that you are so kind and share that kindness with others around you you're a great friend to a lot of people and you sure know how to cheer people up. Don't change for anything  :Hug:  you're awesome

----------


## Monotony

I have to agree your one of the few people I'm glad I've met.

----------


## L

LOVE your profile makes me want to theme mine

----------


## Fallen18

You sound super driven  :Mega Shock:  working at a nursing home and being a student that's a lot to take on especially since I've heard from my sister nursing homes are really hard to work at depending where you are. I totally admire you Girly keep up the good work  ::):

----------


## Fallen18

Seriously I'm not even kidding but I love you're name it's awesome! Also mathematics and Suduko are good hobbies  ::):  solving things is always fun to do.

----------


## Monotony

Is Charismatic to the extreme it seems  :Tongue:

----------


## Fallen18

Is one to talk quite the blabber mouth (and I mean that in the most positive way possible if possible)  ::):

----------


## Monotony

Well maybe you shouldn't be so enjoyable to talk to! >.<  ::

----------


## Fallen18

Is a nice guy who doesn't need to wear socks b/c he's apparently a superhuman immune to the cold.  ::):

----------


## Trendsetter

Such a fun friend to talk to.  ::):

----------


## Fallen18

Is a very sweet guy I enjoy talking too  ::):  and you won a lot more trophies I've noticed x) all you guys seem so good at gaming.

----------


## Daniel C

Aw, these threads are always so cute.  ::): 

You're a very nice and kind person to talk to. Hmm, that's not very original. Also you have an incredibly cute puppy.

----------


## Chantellabella

Probably one of the most talented, creative writers I've ever come across. Your wit is amazing! You're also a really great person. thoughtful, considerate, kind. 

I can't say enough good things about you, my friend.

----------


## Koalafan

Is total awesome sauce!!  :Celebrate:  A very passionate and very warm person  ::):

----------


## Fallen18

Is very nice to talk too and loves koalas I'm guessing  ::):  since you always have those cute little guys as your avatar

----------


## Koalafan

Who told you I liked koalas??  :Mega Shock:   :Tongue:

----------


## Fallen18

No one just a gut feeling I had  :Tongue:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

^ Apparently has cool moustache socks.

----------


## Koalafan

Is a super awesome and cool person and always awesome to talk with! ::

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

^_^
Is really sweet, genuine, and kind. Always a pleasure to chat with. Cheers before I head off to bed!  ::

----------


## Fallen18

Your avatar is really cool looking usually fire is scary but your avatar makes it look oddly calming and pretty  ::):

----------


## grimmnaux

From what I have gathered by stalking her profile, Kristi has an excellent sense of humour and an eclectic taste in music.  ::

----------


## Chantellabella

You have the most interesting "about me" section that I think I've ever read on the forum. I would love for you to explain what it means. I'm wondering if that shows you're a very creative person and one who is not afraid to show who you truly are. Pretty impressive.  ::):

----------


## Grand Jete

Your profile says you are a teen/youth librarian...so cool! I am just finishing up my degree and my minor is in library science! You seem like a very caring person, so I'm sure that you're great at what you do.

----------


## L

You avatar is really relaxing looking

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

You're so compassionate to have arranged a Secret Santa group for SAS. It definitely seems like a good idea to bring here next year. Happy Holidays!

----------


## Chantellabella

Very smart, funny guy who has a really big heart for people around here. I'm glad I've met you, my friend.

----------


## Trendsetter

One of my favorite people on here.  ::):

----------


## takethebiscuit

From what I can see you've done a lot to spread positive thinking on this forum. I admire your spirit and dedication to reaching out to people and helping them. The world could use a few more people like your good self.

----------


## Chantellabella

I've read a lot of your posts and blogs and you seem like a really great, knowledgeable guy who truly wants to be positive and share those positive vibes with others. That's awesome!

----------


## L

Really positive person and I love reading your posts

----------


## SmileyFace

From what I'm gathering from your profile and such -- you're awesome for being a chocolate lover!!! nomnom!

And your sig is rather adorable  ::D:

----------


## L

Grumpy cat for the win

----------


## Chantellabella

A very caring and kind person who has a heart full of compassion for others.

----------


## CeCe

One of the best avatars on this site, by far.

----------


## MrQuiet76

From reading your posts so far, I can tell that you are a very compassionate person!!

----------


## Chantellabella

You know what I like about you, Mr. Quiet? You're honest. That's rare these days. From reading your posts over the past months, I've seen someone who has no fear saying what you need to say. You do it with respect though rather than just blatant and raw meanness like I've seen others do. I really like your sense of humor and your willingness to be a bit vulnerable. You admit your struggles which I think shows a lot of self awareness. and you're a nice guy. 

(and I just noticed that you posted 3 days ago. I wanted you to know that since not as many people post as often here, the fact that 3 days have passed doesn't mean people were having trouble complimenting you. I think the average around here for this thread is about 3 days. I know for myself that when no one posts behind you for a couple of days, it's easy to think no one has anything good to say. But that isn't true in the least. I hadn't even looked in this section for days and I'm sure others haven't either. So in other words, big hug for a really good guy and I'm glad I got a chance to tell others about how great you are).

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

A very compassionate person whose presence brightens every conversation. Quite a joy to talk to. I can never thank you enough  ::

----------


## L

Does a lot for this site

----------


## RawrJessiRawr

Nice person ^.~

----------


## Anteros

^ Is a kind and thoughtful person - very positive, too!   Has mad math and science skillz!  ::D:

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

Very compassionate and supportive, and an excellent moderator to boot! Also very good at Bug Juice.  ::D:

----------


## Fallen18

I think your avatar is sick (in a awesome way) you seem really nice,  ::):  you like shawshank redemption which is also a good movie, and Japanese anime for the win my friend ^_^/

----------


## Trendsetter

Is a very spiffy friend and great asset to this forum!  ::):

----------


## Fallen18

Haha aww I remember spiffy! ^_^ I haven't used that word in forever but is a sweetheart who keeps this forum positive  ::):

----------


## Trendsetter

Thank you! You've made such progress in dealing with anxiety, I'm proud of you  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

> Thank you! You've made such progress in dealing with anxiety, I'm proud of you



A really smart, friendly guy who is kind to people, caring and generally an all round great friend to have.  ::):

----------


## L

Is a pure sweetheart, keeps moving when things get hard

----------


## Trendsetter

Very kind and pretty person

----------


## Grand Jete

Awesome guy to talk to...and despite being sad about the Saints I'm sure he will share in my excitement that the Vikings won!!!

----------


## Fallen18

you're very pretty! awesome hairstyle tis high five worthy  ::):  and I admire that you're a writer. It seems like a very fun occupation.

----------


## Hannahstrange

I like your icon it's very pretty. :] Also you are SO very nice!

----------


## Fallen18

haha aw I wouldn't say I'm THAT nice  :: , but you're a very fun and easy person to talk to. Plus you live in Narnia I think that's pretty badas**  ::

----------


## Trendsetter

Fallen, you have such a nice avatar, and you have awesome dresses.  ::): 





> Awesome guy to talk to...and despite being sad about the Saints I'm sure he will share in my excitement that the Vikings won!!!



Way to win.  ::):

----------


## Fallen18

Bob throws awesome parties  ::

----------


## Trendsetter

The awesome creator of this smiley: \(^o^)/

----------


## Fallen18

Is the awesome creator of a positive site  ::

----------


## Monotony

Is to funny  :Giggle:

----------


## Fallen18

oh God this is so hard *deep breath* is a nice guy...................... :Rofl:

----------


## Trendsetter

Thanks for showing me this cool site  ::):

----------


## Fallen18

haha aw thanks Ventura is a sweetheart and basically impossible not to like  :Hug: 


Bob I love your avatar  ::):  Tis positive

----------


## Chantellabella

Even though she isn't feeling too great about herself today, I think that she's not only very pretty, but she has the sweetest, most sincere comments for people. I'm guessing that her words are like that because she is a sweetheart and an awesome friend. I know that I enjoy knowing her.  ::):

----------


## Coffee

You're an awesome person who brightens up the world. You're warm and kind and loving and hilarious and you're always there to help out other people even if you aren't feeling so good yourself. You're incredibly selfless and thoughtful and nurturing and above all, you are a strong, courageous woman who has fought her way out of more situations than one SHOULD have to endure but you are still here, still fighting and I know it will all pay off and you will be surrounded by happiness and peace and stability. Thank you for being so great.

----------


## Chantellabella

> You're an awesome person who brightens up the world. You're warm and kind and loving and hilarious and you're always there to help out other people even if you aren't feeling so good yourself. You're incredibly selfless and thoughtful and nurturing and above all, you are a strong, courageous woman who has fought her way out of more situations than one SHOULD have to endure but you are still here, still fighting and I know it will all pay off and you will be surrounded by happiness and peace and stability. Thank you for being so great.



Why you wanna make me cry? That was beautiful. Thank you.

And you, dear friend, are an amazing woman who knows exactly what you want. When I read your posts I see you taking on the world with courage, determination, and a hell of a lot of common sense. That's very rare for someone so young.  I think you're gonna set the world ablaze one day with your ideas.  ::):

----------


## Koalafan

Is such a warm and awesome person!!!!  :Celebrate:

----------


## Chantellabella

A very sweet, funny, friendly guy who can cheer me up anyday with his wit, sincerity, and kindness.  I think this koala is most awesome  ::):

----------


## Kesky

You are most wonderful with special goodness and really great coolness and you are fun with lots of cute comments.  ::):

----------


## FracturedMoonlight

^ Wonderfully kind, helpful, giving, and cheerfully entertaining ^^

----------


## Anteros

^ Makes thoughtful and well-written posts.   She is kind, cheerful, and giving herself.  And quite wise!  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

Smart, caring, sincere, responsible, level-headed, honest, a great friend to many, sweet, a great listener, and very brave. These are just the beginning of Neptunus' qualities. I'm so glad to have met you, my friend. This world needs way more people like you.

----------


## peace

Is a good friend with a big heart.

----------


## Hannahstrange

Kind and they like Grumpy Cat.  :XD:

----------


## SmileyFace

You are an awesome person to talk to! Plus, you're a Grumpy Cat fan as well <3 can never ever go wrong with that.

----------


## MrQuiet76

You seem like a really cool person!!  ::D:  I always love reading your posts!

----------


## Chantellabella

Anybody who's a fan of R.E.M. and one of his favorite songs is "It's the End of the World," is DEFINITELY cool! That's one of my favorites also. The best part? We get to hear our song every so often when apocalypses come around.  ::):

----------


## L

You sent me a message when I was feeling crappy - that was sweet and just to know someone knew and took it on board was really helpful.

----------


## Trendsetter

It's nice to see you on this forum again, you're very fun to chat with  ::):

----------


## meepie

Has a lovely avatar and good attitude for this forum. Nice profile as well  ::):

----------


## L

Has a very interesting avatar

----------


## fetisha

love your picture of a rainbow and was very supportive to me in the anything bothering you section

----------


## Kimbra

I can always relate to your posts

----------


## Wishie

You seem really brave this year Kimmie.

----------


## Sainnot

You’re a very considerate person

----------

